# boca de rio



## chicisles (Aug 27, 2008)

just back from touring portugal. the beach at boca de rio where a lot of vans wild camp has a few problems. All vans were ordered off by the maritime police one night last month


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

It hasn't changed then in four years, about 35-40 were then when we were down there and they were being moved off that day..... 

What were the problems?

Carol


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Still camping at Boca They move everyone every now and then but no problem really . Nothing changed this has been the same the last 3 yrs we have been there we have never been moved yet .....We are on the algarve just now..

Val


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

AlanVal said:


> Still camping at Boca They move everyone every now and then but no problem really . Nothing changed this has been the same the last 3 yrs we have been there we have never been moved yet .....We are on the algarve just now..
> 
> Val


Hi Val,

This was taken at Boca in the 1994 when the cafe was still there. We considered it crowded if there was more than three vans there. 










Have a merry Christmas and a peaceful New Year.

Don


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Don I wish some things didnt change.3 yrs ago it was really quiet there we loved it..

Merry xmas and a guid new year to yourself.....

Val


----------

